# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  life with love or without?

## johnny_bmw

hi everyone. :givefl; :givefl; 
im just wondering about love............... :whistle; 
is it the most important thing for everyone to have...... :ye; 
or is it a waste of time. :rnop: 
what does everyone think about love? :givefl; :mrgreen: :givefl; :mrgreen:

----------


## johnny_bmw

ok ill go first  :Smile:  
i think that love plays the biggest part in most peoples lifes.
personally,i couldnt go through life without it. :givefl; 
i know that some people find that ,some aspects are abit pathetic=
eg/always thinking about someone,acting different around them ect ect.
but i dissagree.
its those little things that make life worth living :applaud; 
and loving someone is a feeling that you cant get from anywhere else.
does anyone agree :mrgreen: :givefl; :mrgreen: :givefl;

----------


## Endurer

yeap.. so true mate.  :Smile: 

it is certainly the most important thing in my life.

----------


## johnny_bmw

nice one endurer :ye; 
is there anyone else out there?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

ofcourse with love, and i have positive feelings about it.

----------


## manni9

Well,i think Love is the most beautiful thing in our Life.It makes us happy and satisfied.
Love is like a dream,as long as u re not married with ur love 1  :Wink:  it's coo!.
But after marrige love goes in the back ground.
U have lot of things to do which re "Important" for you then Love.

----------


## Endurer

manni that is somehow true.. but together couples can make a difference. toleratation might help.. if one's open for compromises.

and those "important" things are building a career, wealth e.t.c.... dont you think that those important things revolve around love.. or the beloved?

----------


## syeda

love is very important in life..coz love k bina koi life nahi..chahe kis tarah ka rishta ho..chahe,parents,behan bhai, aor lover..chahe koi b rishta ho piyar k bina adhoora hai  :Smile:

----------


## Ghazel

*Hum muhabbat main sans lehteh hain to fizzah main khushboo phail jatee hai.dhanak keh rang bikher jateh hain.....hum muhabbat seh dekhteh hain to pehroh keh peeleh pateh hareh ho jateh hain..aur daliyon per phool jhoomneh lagteh hain..
Muhabbat wo strong ahsas hai,jo mosam be badel dehta hai..muhabbat keh ah janeh seh ahsas aur khayal ke jhulsee hoohi simtoh main hawa behneh lagtee hai..aiseh main hameh beshumar laug.bahut see cheezeh aur bhaut seh maqamat achey na honeh keh bawajood achey lagneh lagteh hain.
Iss ko samajna keh kon acha hai ya bura?kabhi pata chal jata hai or kabhi pata nai chalta..her chehreh seh dil ka haal per lehna bhaut mushqil hai..mager zindagi ka safer yeh sub haqeeqateh kholta jata hai..
Muhabbat zaroori hai life keh lehey..aur best thing tolerance bahut zaroori hai. :up;*

----------


## xeon

isi liye main abhi tak 25 dafa muhabbat ker chuka hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## elektra

> isi liye main abhi tak 25 dafa muhabbat ker chuka hoon



 :applaud; HAHAHAHA good one dude

----------


## Ghazel

> isi liye main abhi tak 25 dafa muhabbat ker chuka hoon


100 tuk kereh.december jaldee ah jahey ga.isi tarah busy rahey geh.time guzarneh ka pata nai chaleh ga :rolling;

----------


## xeon

I am trying na aakhir main machine tu nahi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Majid

mujh ko tu din mein 6-7 dafa ho jathi hai   :Big Grin:  

xee bhai lagtha hai ka priest bhai mana nahi karthay :wink:

----------


## Ash



----------


## xeon

yeh lo aaya maira hero  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

> mujh ko tu din mein 6-7 dafa ho jathi hai   
> xee bhai lagtha hai ka priest bhai mana nahi karthay  :wink:


Priest bhai ke naqshe qadam per chal raha hoon main  :Big Grin:

----------


## tanhai

life wid luv is more successful den widout .. i mean widout it is just tat ur life is incomplete totally  :Big Grin: .... u need to have sumone to luv u adore u ...its just compulsory lol  :Big Grin:  hehhe

----------


## xeon

main bhi soch raha hoon ab seriously

----------


## Ash

yaar ajj tu hass b nahi sakti, zee bhai nahi hasaoo na... hehehe!

----------


## tanhai

> main bhi soch raha hoon ab seriously



kya soch rahay ho lol ..meray kuch palay nai para ..lol

----------


## xeon

itne achhai tareekai sai aap nai love ko describe kiya hai main bhi in love ho gaya  :Big Grin:

----------


## tanhai

acha lol n wo kis bala kay sath lol haha

----------


## xeon

ab main aap ko bala kaisai keh sakta hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## tanhai

toba ..tum pagal ho gaye ho lol..

----------


## Majid

@Zee bhai :rolling; :rolling; :rolling;

----------


## syeda

lolzzzzz xeon bhai  :Big Grin:

----------


## happy princess

> hi everyone. :givefl;  :givefl; 
> im just wondering about love............... :whistle; 
> is it the most important thing for everyone to have...... :ye; 
> or is it a waste of time. :rnop: 
> what does everyone think about love? :givefl;  :mrgreen:  :givefl;  :mrgreen:


[glow=darkorchid:b1fcbe1120]haila for me love is life  :Embarrassment: ops: [/glow:b1fcbe1120]

----------


## johnny_bmw

i agre with most, love does eventually fade away after marriage. :rnop: 
but the truth is that i will anyway, :rnop: 
anytype of relationship will get bombarded with other important things
so we have to try hard and try new things :hug1: :hug1: :ye;

----------


## Ash

zeeee bhaiiiiiii :rolling; :rolling; :rolling;

tanhai ke saath koi panga nahi le ga :x :x :x

:rolling; :rolling; :rolling;

----------


## Ghazel

> yeh lo aaya maira hero


bechara hero akiala acha nai lug raha. :whistle; yeh leh uss ke herion.

----------


## xeon

Thankooo thankooo ab help kerain kis ko doon rose  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

ek ko phool de dein...aur ek say le lein :wink:

----------


## xeon

muhahahahhaah good answer or Salika Silaeee machine tumharee hui  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

Muhahaha...agar garments ki factory mil sakthi hai tu teek  :Big Grin:  

Nahi tu machine in dono mein say kissi ko de dein  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

machine hee lai lo abhi us sai factory banao mehnat ker ek  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yumna

*mohabat ab nahi ho gee*
*yeah kuch din baad mein ho gee*
*guzar jain gayy jab yeah din*
*yeah oun ki yaad mein ho gee*

 :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

well...i don't appreciate LOve ...which you can find in tipical boy girl love stories... :Smile: ...you can say Love before marriage.....

But after that....I want it every where...... :Smile: 

ye kuch ehsas kerne ...aur pir uss ko mehsus kerne ki cheeze hai.... :Smile:

----------


## xeon

zabardat Zeeasoo

or Yummy ab tak tu main yaad ban chuka honga  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Zaheer

> *mohabat ab nahi ho gee*
> *yeah kuch din baad mein ho gee*
> *guzar jain gayy jab yeah din*
> *yeah oun ki yaad mein ho gee*


 :duno;

----------


## zeeast

> zabardat Zeeasoo
> 
> or Yummy ab tak tu main yaad ban chuka honga




thanksssssss  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

hmm.. kia kahoon zeeast!

----------


## zeeast

aap khamosh rahein... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ghazel

> well...i don't appreciate LOve ...which you can find in tipical boy girl love stories......you can say Love before marriage.....
> 
> But after that....I want it every where......
> 
> ye kuch ehsas kerne ...aur pir uss ko mehsus kerne ki cheeze hai....


well said zeeast....But ajj kal keh love birds ka dil toot jahey ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

koi baat nahi love birds dheet hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ghazel

abhi bachey hain na :wink: ap ke tarah  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

yeh mai nai apnai liye tu kaha tha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ghazel

ap ke to 35 ho gahee hain. :wink: ap bareh ho gahey ab  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

maire aagai buhat target set hain abhi chhota hee rehnai dain  :Big Grin:

----------


## tanhai

> zeeee bhaiiiiiii :rolling; :rolling; :rolling;
> 
> tanhai ke saath koi panga nahi le ga :x :x :x
> 
> :rolling; :rolling; :rolling;



han oye lol mai shadi shuda lol haye oye toba toba lol haahah :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

> Originally Posted by Ash @ Fri Sep 09, 2005 7:05 am
> 
> zeeee bhaiiiiiii :rolling; :rolling; :rolling;
> tanhai ke saath koi panga nahi le ga :x :x :x
> :rolling; :rolling; :rolling;
> 
> 
> han oye lol mai shadi shuda lol haye oye toba toba lol haahah  :P


tu kiya hua shadi shuda tu main bhi hoon khoob guzre gee phir tu :up;

----------


## tanhai

app baitay raho ... abhi meray pass time nai hai lol  :Stick Out Tongue:  hahaha ...

----------


## Roshni

> app baitay raho ... abhi meray pass time nai hai lol  hahaha ...



shaadi k liye time nahi hai ye Zeeshan k liye? :ye; 
 :whistle;

----------


## Ash

:rolling;

----------


## Sporadic

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Mere Khial say love aik aisa ahsaas hai jo aap bian nahi kar saktay, yeh aik meetha sa dard hai jo aap kay dil mein apnay love ka liye hota hai.

Mera love shaadi kay baad badalnay wala nahi hai, kuinki yeh love meri honay wali wife kay liye hai

Love nay meri life change kardi hai,

Bohat say members DT per aisay hongay jo apnay pyar say roz miltay hongay, lekin meray aur meray love mein dooriyan haiel hain, go kay distance itna zyada nahi hai, sirf 4 hours ki drive hai, but mere liye yeh america janay kay mutradif hai.

Shayad aap logon ko yeh drama lagay, lekin i think bohat say aisay members hongay jo mere is dard ko samajhtay hongay

Bahar haal meri life without love incomplete thi ab yeh complete ho gai hai

----------


## tanhai

> Originally Posted by tanhai @ Mon Sep 12, 2005 7:07 pm
> 
> app baitay raho ... abhi meray pass time nai hai lol  hahaha ...
> 
> 
> 
> shaadi k liye time nahi hai ye Zeeshan k liye?  :ye; 
>  :whistle;



shadi tu bolo abhi kerlon per zeeshan kay liye nai hai time :P

----------


## xeon

haan lambee line lagee hui hai kafi intezaar kerna parai ga madam tanhaee jee, kiyun partner  :Big Grin:

----------


## tanhai

tu kertay raho ..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Roshni

bilkul bilkul, bara lamba intizaar karna parega, tch tch tch...lekin intizaar worthless nahi hai :ye; :whistle;

----------


## tanhai

oye Sambhal ker rah lol  :Stick Out Tongue:  ..

----------


## Qambar

In my point of view," love hai tou life hai, love nahin tou kuchh nahin".

----------


## manni9

> In my point of view," love hai tou life hai, love nahin tou kuchh nahin".


Tou aap ke point of view main ,those ppl who re not in love,woh zinda hi nahi hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Qambar

lolz
aisai baat nahin meray bhai
jis kay dil main jo hota hai woh waisa hi sochta hai.apnay apnay mind ki baat hai.

----------


## manni9

mere dil main tou sirf "WOH" hain,mujhe aur kuch sujhai nahi deeta  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

> mere dil main tou sirf "WOH" hain,mujhe aur kuch sujhai nahi deeta


OH woh, jamadarni ki beti? :whistle;

----------


## manni9

jee nahi,Kud JAmadarni :P

----------


## Roshni

> jee nahi,Kud JAmadarni :P


mujhe pehle hi shak tha :whistle;

----------


## manni9

aur me nay yaqeen main badal diya,happy?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

> aur me nay yaqeen main badal diya,happy?


bohat happy, mai isi waja se to pareshaan thi jaise :P

----------


## manni9

awww,ab tou nahi hain aap pareshaan.bus ittni ittni si baaton ki tension na liya karain :P

----------


## Roshni

> awww,ab tou nahi hain aap pareshaan.bus ittni ittni si baaton ki tension na liya karain :P


Thanks, Ajmeri baba, aap ne meri zindagi badal di :whistle;

----------


## manni9

bus ab 1 meethai ka daba,1 kalla bakra le aiye ga  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Roshni

> bus ab 1 meethai ka daba,1 kalla bakra le aiye ga


ainwee main free nahi hote Ajmeri baba, filhaal sirf dimaagh khaayen logon ka

----------


## manni9

:x
BABA say PAnga,
,baba ka jalal nah idekha aap nay abhi taak
lol

----------


## Roshni

> :x
> BABA say PAnga,
> ,baba ka jalal nah idekha aap nay abhi taak
> lol


nahi jalal ko nahi dekhna, kamal ko bula dain please jaldi se, thankyou. :ye;

----------


## manni9

kamal tou baba kud ittna barde hain  :Big Grin: 

bus baacha loog ab jalal dekhna baba ka :P

----------


## Roshni

> kamal tou baba kud ittna barde hain 
> 
> bus baacha loog ab jalal dekhna baba ka :P


nahi mujhe jalal nahi dekhna, jalal ganja hai :wink:

----------


## manni9

Wick laga ker aae ga don't worry :P

----------


## Roshni

> Wick laga ker aae ga don't worry :P


wo wig laga lega to aap kya pehnenge? *wondering*

----------


## manni9

me Cap say kaam chalaloonga aap kyun *wondering*??
wese bhi aap jalal ko dekhiye ga,MAnni baba ko nahi.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

Mani baba ko dekhe ga bhi kaun? kisi ka dimagh kharab hoga, mera nahi :x

----------


## Qambar

:Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

> Mani baba ko dekhe ga bhi kaun? kisi ka dimagh kharab hoga, mera nahi :x


Aap ko kya maloom,BABA ko dekhne loog door door say nange paon chaal ker aate hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ghazel

unn ke shoes hath main hoteh hon geh na manni ...baba ka ser phorneh keh lehey  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

jee nahi,aake 1st Qadam Boosi kerte hain,jhuk ker adab say salam baja laate hain aur phir apne dil ki murade sunnate hain,duwa kerwatte hain,(Appni Khushi say) 1000Rs. dejaate hain :P

----------


## Ghazel

subha ho gahee manni mamooooooo.......dreams offfff :P

----------


## manni9

iss jeewann main tou kub ki Raath hochuki hea aap subah ki baath ker rahi hain
Aunty jee :P

----------


## Ghazel

manni baba uncle jee...jabhi khwab dekh rahey ho :P bed seh neechey na gir jana  :Stick Out Tongue:  nazrana uthateh hoohey :P

----------


## manni9

lol lol
well Nazrana baba kud nahi uthatte,hum nay jin palle huwe hain woh humain laaker dette hain.
BTW jo baba say panga leeta hea,us per hum jin chord deete hain 
lol

----------


## tanhai

baabu ji zara dehray chalna pyar mai zara sambhalna baray dhokay hain is raah per lol  :Stick Out Tongue:  :evil: :ye;

----------


## Zaheer

> baabu ji zara dehray chalna pyar mai zara sambhalna baray dhokay hain is raah per lol  :evil: :ye;

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by tanhai @ Fri Sep 16, 2005 7:43 pm
> 
> baabu ji zara dehray chalna pyar mai zara sambhalna baray dhokay hain is raah per lol   :evil:  :ye;


 :lol: hanh bilkul isi tarah, good good keep up :up;

----------


## sweetluv

love is beutiful

----------


## DesiPride4life

theres love for a mother, a father, a sister, a brother, a friend, etc. That is what you NEED. I believe that we as humans WANT to be sexually involved with someone and fall in love with them, but we dont need to....

----------


## Roshni

true true, we certainly don't need to

----------


## manni9

how boaring  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Roshni

It is boring but atleast it doesn't distract you from your path

----------


## manni9

ya ya wat eva :s

----------


## Roshni

ahanh u watever :ye;

----------


## manni9

lol

----------

